# Has anyone heard this women before



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/PTr8vsUpSFE

http://youtu.be/qsxLwi02N_A


She seems to be very cultic and profigates alot of doctrines that even the PCUSA would adamantly disagree with. Yet, people give her the time of day.

My mother is crazy about her though and thinks her a prophet from God.

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

one video is about how the holy spirit is a female and one is about how calvinist should repent of their doctrines


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe that James White responded to her but can't find the spot quickly.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

I listen to false teachers quiet often. Joel osteen, joyce myers, TD jakes, ect... because my mother is Pentecostal and I would like to be knowledge able about how to defend the scriptures from those teachers she admires. However I cannot stand to listen to her. Fake humility telling other people they need to humble themselves and repent of calvinism makes me want to puke.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2011)

To quote my favorite 20th Century philosopher, Bernard Fife, "She's a nut!"


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 2, 2011)

ohh yes, I remember when she got started. She is indeed a nutcase, She once private messeged me and I just ignored her.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> ohh yes, I remember when she got started. She is indeed a nutcase, She once private messeged me and I just ignored her.



what did she PM you?


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep, she's a nut job, cracked case, deceiver, and people do listen to her. Itching ears get what they want.


----------



## FenderPriest (Oct 2, 2011)

I never trust anybody with highlights in their hair. It just ain't right!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 2, 2011)

Wouldn't a woman posting on YouTube potentially be violating scripture by teaching men?


----------



## Andres (Oct 2, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> I never trust anybody with highlights in their hair. It just ain't right!



I never trust any woman preacher.


----------



## baron (Oct 2, 2011)

Monica Dennington of Tic Toc Ministries.

Part 1: Exposing the Tic-Toc/Final Word cult: My experience with Monica and Gary Dennington « THE WORD on The Word of Faith (a GroupBlog)

I know that Pirate Christian Radio did a good job exposing her use of scriptures. Not sure how to find radio show on Pirate Christian Radio though.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Wouldn't a woman posting on YouTube potentially be violating scripture by teaching men?



Not if she was only aiming at teaching women I suppose. However she is just fine and dandy with women preachers (and considers herself one) and has many videos claiming to explain how old fuddy duddies take those verses out of context. (she herself does that though so...... hypocritical much?)


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 2, 2011)

It was years ago, but she said basically (and this is my paraphrase to be fair) that I read too many intellectual books about faith and that I need to listen to the Holy Spirit for myself.

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Wouldn't a woman posting on YouTube potentially be violating scripture by teaching men?



I do agree that she's a cultist and a nut, but I do not have a problem with a woman teaching men in general as long as it is out of the context of the Local Church. No reason why women cannot get PhDs in theology and teach at a seminary in my opinion. Though certainly it may be inappropiate to teach preaching classes, but I think we need more women trained in theology in order to disciple better younger women in the mind and heart.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> It was years ago, but she said basically (and this is my paraphrase to be fair) that I read too many intellectual books about faith and that I need to listen to the Holy Spirit for myself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...



After watching a few of her videos it definatly sounds like something she would say. Something like "Don't worry about theology, you just need Jesus" as if that isn't an oxymoron


----------



## Andres (Oct 2, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> No reason why women cannot get PhDs in theology and teach at a seminary in my opinion. Though certainly it may be inappropiate to teach preaching classes, but I think we need more women trained in theology in order to disciple better younger women in the mind and heart.



Why can't women learn their theology from men like everyone else? Sure I understand there are "women" issues that are best discipled/dealt with by women, but it's not anything a women would need a PhD in theology to teach.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 2, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> After watching a few of her videos it definatly sounds like something she would say. Something like "Don't worry about theology, you just need Jesus" as if that isn't an oxymoron



In my own experience, those who think someone focus's on theology too much as opposed to the heart tend to be either heretics at worst or struggling evangelicals in secualar university (or calvin college...) at best.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

Andres said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > No reason why women cannot get PhDs in theology and teach at a seminary in my opinion. Though certainly it may be inappropiate to teach preaching classes, but I think we need more women trained in theology in order to disciple better younger women in the mind and heart.
> ...



I would let a women get a phd in theology just for the fact that they will understand the bible themselves better. Although spending all that money, time, and energy on something that won't be used for physical gain may not be too popular.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 2, 2011)

After this insightful teaching I feel I must remove myself from the Board.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 2, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> After this insightful teaching I feel I must remove myself from the Board.


Huh?

AMR


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 2, 2011)

Andres said:


> Why can't women learn their theology from men like everyone else? Sure I understand there are "women" issues that are best discipled/dealt with by women, but it's not anything a women would need a PhD in theology to teach.



Of course not, then again neither do men. But I do think it is legtimate to say based on the NT that while women cannot hold the office of elder, there is a role for women in lay leadership (such as deacon, or professor) which is not strictly a leadership office... though I suppose in the Dutch Reformed tradition, Deacons do have too much power and sit on consistory with elders and ministers-that would be a problem in what I say. Anyways, it is quite clear that this lady doesn't have the gift of teaching and hopefully she is a member of a church that can censor her.


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 2, 2011)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> > After this insightful teaching I feel I must remove myself from the Board.
> ...



I smell sarcasm.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

I am now listening to her teaching against homosexuality and the entire time she is bashing southern baptists because apparently saying women cannot be pastors encourages homosexual agendas.......


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 2, 2011)

Theoretical said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph Scibbe said:
> ...


I suspected this, and hoped as much, too.

AMR


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 2, 2011)

Indeed it was sarcasm. The lady spends the whole time railing against people teaching Scripture while "teaching scripture". Absurd.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, I immediately suspected it was this woman (and then really expected it given the description in the original post). She teaches foolishness.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 2, 2011)

she does teach foolishness. I just wish my mother could see this and repent and receive the TRUE gospel. Not this man (women) made thing that she has created.


----------



## bug (Oct 3, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I listen to false teachers quiet often. Joel osteen, joyce myers, TD jakes, ect... because my mother is Pentecostal and I would like to be knowledge able about how to defend the scriptures from those teachers she admires. However I cannot stand to listen to her. Fake humility telling other people they need to humble themselves and repent of calvinism makes me want to puke.



There is some wisdom in knowing your enemy, however my freind, the most important thing for us is to know our bibles. Peter calls upon us to be able to give a reason for the hope within (1 pe3:15). It is the knowing of the truth that sets us free (John 8:32). Learn what God's word says first and foremost and beware there is a danger inherent in listening to false teachers - their teachings are seductive. If one is not careful babbling in their teachings can lead to a great fall, whatever the reason one begins to listen.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 3, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I immediately suspected it was this woman (and then really expected it given the description in the original post). She teaches foolishness.



That's an understatement. Teaching damnable heresies is probably much closer to the mark. 

Maybe they can invite her to the Elephant Room? Nah, she doesn't have a big enough following yet.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 3, 2011)

I am involved in a dialogue with them now. I am trying to be loving and open and Scriptural. Not easy for me.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 3, 2011)

bug said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to false teachers quiet often. Joel osteen, joyce myers, TD jakes, ect... because my mother is Pentecostal and I would like to be knowledge able about how to defend the scriptures from those teachers she admires. However I cannot stand to listen to her. Fake humility telling other people they need to humble themselves and repent of calvinism makes me want to puke.
> ...



Understand completely. I don't make a habit of watching them. Just enough to become familiar with the person and their beliefs.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




Joseph Scibbe said:


> I am involved in a dialogue with them now. I am trying to be loving and open and Scriptural. Not easy for me.



With who?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 3, 2011)

[/COLOR]


Joseph Scibbe said:


> I am involved in a dialogue with them now. I am trying to be loving and open and Scriptural. Not easy for me.



With who?[/QUOTE]

Whomever runs their youtube account.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 3, 2011)

I take that back, there is no dialogue. I was just replying to an automated responding bot.


----------



## bug (Oct 3, 2011)

what can we say but "The heretic wants dialogue like I want a brain tumor"


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 3, 2011)

bug said:


> what can we say but "The heretic wants dialogue like I want a brain tumor"



I think that is one of the major difference between the Reformed and the non-Reformed. We can readily and swiftly defend not only our God and our reasoning for believing in him, but all the things that he has commanded as well and his characteristics. And like Calvin said when someone attacks our master, we as faithful men (dogs) of God we defend him (in some sense of the word. Not that he really needs defending) Heretics like this do not care if you attack their god only if you attack them. We love our God. They love themselves. They are their god.


----------



## Rob H (Oct 5, 2011)

baron said:


> Monica Dennington of Tic Toc Ministries.
> 
> Part 1: Exposing the Tic-Toc/Final Word cult: My experience with Monica and Gary Dennington « THE WORD on The Word of Faith (a GroupBlog)
> 
> I know that Pirate Christian Radio did a good job exposing her use of scriptures. Not sure how to find radio show on Pirate Christian Radio though.



It's probably an edition of Fighting for the Faith: June 1 2009

Rosebrough is great. Does his homework.


----------

